# Hunting and Fishing Zimbabwe.



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bossie

Hunted there a few times, last time was in 1996. The hunting was great and as you say it was relatively good value for money. The fishing was also good as we tried to end off each hunt with a day or two's fishing.

There are apparently still a few (read few and far inbetween) good places owned by the major safari companies (read majorly expensive). It's a real shame what became of that country!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hi Bossie
> 
> Hunted there a few times, last time was in 1996. The hunting was great and as you say it was relatively good value for money. The fishing was also good as we tried to end off each hunt with a day or two's fishing.
> 
> There are apparently still a few (read few and far inbetween) good places owned by the major safari companies (read majorly expensive). It's a real shame what became of that country!


Engee, can you remember what a Kudu would have cost at that stage in life. I am just curious. I remember the guys hunted Eland for next to nothing. 

On my way back from Vic-falls, between no where, in, I think it was 95 I saw a guy with long blond hair walking next to the road in a green overall, with a big Eland Bull on a leash/nose ring thing. Me Heidi and friends just drove past and looked at it in disbelieve. It was like some one walking with a prize Bramaan on a nose ring.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Jislaaik Bossie ek gaan nou 'n skoot in die donker vat maar R2500 bly in my kop vas steek. Ek onthou wel vir 'n feit dat ek 'n Giraffe geskiet het vir R1000, ja, een duisend rand!! Kan jy dit glo! As ek toe geweet het wat ek nou weet sou ek nog 'n paar gestamp het....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Jislaaik Bossie ek gaan nou 'n skoot in die donker vat maar R2500 bly in my kop vas steek. Ek onthou wel vir 'n feit dat ek 'n Giraffe geskiet het vir R1000, ja, een duisend rand!! Kan jy dit glo! As ek toe geweet het wat ek nou weet sou ek nog 'n paar gestamp het....


Ja nee, ek het gedink dis iets in daai lyn gewees. Ek is spyt ek het nie maar oe toe geknyp en gegaan nie.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I really miss the days when we went hunting in Namibia as a kid. Game was free and if there was a minimal cost, the toppie payed.

Gone are those days! The family and friends now want R 800.00 for a kudu, 
R 700.00 for a Gemsbuck and R 200.00 for a Springbuck!
Rip Offs! Don't they realise that I've got air tickets, car rental and taxidermy costs to cover? They don't even have bowhunting infrastructure!

"Neeeee boetie. Wat wil jy nou hier in die wereld met daai ding kom jag? Ons stel gou gou my ou 7 mil Mouzer vir jou in. Dan jag jy mos soos n beskaafde mens en nie soos hierie blerrie ongeblykte Christinne nie."

So much for " Haai Craig, dis baie lekker om jou weer te sien, jy het so groot geword in die 20 jaar wat ons jou laas gesien het." Jaaa raaaaittt Tannie!

But hey! Next years trip is organised and I'm chomping at the bit to get at those kudu with the old Mouzer again. I'm even thinking of leaving Cindy (my bow) at home.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry. I got side tracked off the thread dreaming of low game prices. I have been to Zim a few times. Always with the rod. The rod was only an excuse for sitting on the deck of a house boat and :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Sorry. I got side tracked off the thread dreaming of low game prices. I have been to Zim a few times. Always with the rod. The rod was only an excuse for sitting on the deck of a house boat and :darkbeer:


Namibia and Botswana still seems to have nice hunting and fishing. What about Mozambique. I suppose the fishing and diving is great for obvious reasons. But then after that long war hunting might be out of the question.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey.

The hunting is alive & well in Mozambique. With areas like Coutada 10 having Buff populations of 15 000 animals.
The problem for us local ou's is the same as hunting everywhere else. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Dis bliksems duur! All hunting is on concession!
If you and the missus want to go on Safari. Let me know and I'll put you in touch with an outfitter or ten.
Buffalo are cheaper to hunt than Livingstone Eland.
7 days @ US$ 1200.00 = US$ 8400.00
Buffalo @ US$ 2000.00 + US$ 800.00 govt. fee
Hunting License @ US$ 250.00
Airport Tax @ US$ 90.00 p/p
Visa @ US$ 60.00 p/p
Return Charter Flight from S.A @ US$ 3250.00
Trophy shipment @ US$ 600.00

*Total = US$ 15 450.00 or only R108 150.00 per person. *:wink:

Mozambique is one of the few places left on the dark continent where you can find elephant with tusks in the 90lb range. There are thousands of Southern Reedbuck, tons of Hippo's, Crocs, Sable, Roan, Livingstone Eland, very good Lion further north, Lichtenstein Hartebeest, Blue & Red Duiker, Nyala and all the other things like warthog and bushpig.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Zim*

Hi Bossie. My clean-dad and his other clean-son goes to the Zambezi valley every year for Buffalo, Elephant, Hippo, Sable etc. They aren't the richest people in the world so I suppose its not totally unaffordable. My clean-dad shot a nice Buff bull last year.

They go to Zim in August or September to buy the concession and then usually go the next year around May-April, I think. They are usually a group of between 7 and 10 people of which at least 3-5 are only there for the fishing. They hunt in one or other conservancy. If you'd like I'll find out more for you PM me and I'll send you his e-mail address.

Ian


----------



## Hermanhunter (Jul 15, 2007)

Zim is woes op die oomblik. Daar is bogerol beskikbaar nie......en dan is hulle nog hardegat ook. eendag sal ek weer terug gaan!


----------

